# Puppies with Pink Nose



## Sam2084 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello everyone. My Gsd long coat female has whelped yesterday and gave 3 pups. All of them. Have pink nose. It's pink in th middle with black in edges. Also they have white nails and pink pads. Sire is black and red long coat with excellent pigmentation and breeding record with pups. This has never happened before. Wana ask why this happened. Will it go away. Im attaching pics of sire and Dam.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Good looking dogs but I kind of wanted to see puppy pictures with little pink noses and little pink jellybean toes.


----------



## Sam2084 (Aug 14, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Good looking dogs but I kind of wanted to see puppy pictures with little pink noses and little pink jellybean toes.


I'm sharing the pics. the pink has got a little dull in two days. N there is a dot on chest too. Does that mean that puppies have weak pigmentation???


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So cute! You are giving me puppy fever!

Sorry, I am not a breeder and don't know much about puppies so young, but thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have seen lots of puppies born with pink noses, and the white patches on the chest and frequently white toes are common. The pigment on the nose and the pads will darken as they grow.
I am more concerned about the dirt on that pup. The area that the pups are in should be clean and dry. Remember mom is cleaning these pups and by default ingesting anything that's on them. Many breeders use plastic kiddy pools to keep Mom and puppies in, whelping box on a budget.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Isn't it funny that no matter what the breed baby puppies are all the same darling generic puppy shape.


----------



## Sam2084 (Aug 14, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> So cute! You are giving me puppy fever!
> 
> Sorry, I am not a breeder and don't know much about puppies so young, but thanks for the pictures!


Thanks anyway ?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sam2084 said:


> Thanks anyway ?


For sharing pictures!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not unusual.


----------



## Sam2084 (Aug 14, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I have seen lots of puppies born with pink noses, and the white patches on the chest and frequently white toes are common. The pigment on the nose and the pads will darken as they grow.
> I am more concerned about the dirt on that pup. The area that the pups are in should be clean and dry. Remember mom is cleaning these pups and by default ingesting anything that's on them. Many breeders use plastic kiddy pools to keep Mom and puppies in, whelping box on a budget.


Yeah right. That needed bit of cleaning. I did right at the time I took pics. Thanks for pointing out though. And yes update is that pups nose has darkened so did there paws. Thanks for your comments guys


----------

